

Gliimpse: Animate the transition between markup and content - yarone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG3ELslkHDY

======
yarone
As mentioned on Jeff Atwood's blog:
[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/03/what-you-cant-
see-y...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/03/what-you-cant-see-you-cant-
get.html)

Eager to know what folks think about this. Would it be great to see in your
favorite Editor?

